# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Weltweites Box Office nähert sich der Milliardenmarke



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Weltweites Box Office nähert sich der Milliardenmarke*

						Auch in der dritten Woche in Folge ist Star Wars - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers auf Platz 1 der amerikanischen Box-Office-Charts. Die bisher weltweit an der Kinokasse eingespielten Einnahmen nähern sich der Marke von einer Milliarde US-Dollar. Die Erwartungen an den neuesten Star-Wars-Film sind aber noch höher.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Weltweites Box Office nähert sich der Milliardenmarke*


----------



## smash_It (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Weltweites Box Office nähert sich der Milliardenmarke*

Disney wird trotzdem ordentlich Geld verlieren mit Ep 9.

Dafür war das Ding in der Produktion einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Weltweites Box Office nähert sich der Milliardenmarke*



smash_It schrieb:


> Disney wird trotzdem ordentlich Geld verlieren mit Ep 9.
> 
> Dafür war das Ding in der Produktion einfach zu teuer.



Ja absolut, Produktion 500 Millionen und dann kann man noch mal so viel für Werbung und Marketing rechnen.


----------



## RicoJ (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Weltweites Box Office nähert sich der Milliardenmarke*

Der dritte erfolgreiche Blockbuster? Selbst wenn man Spider-Man: FFH nicht als Disneyfilm zählt, so waren 2019 doch Frozen 2, Captain Marvel, Toy Story 4 und Aladdin bisher alle erfolgreicher als Episode 9. Und als Abschluss der Trilogie das schwächste Ergebnis einzufahren, noch dazu bei nicht vorhandener Konkurrenz, ist nun auch nicht wirklich eine Leistung.

E7 hat 245Mil und E8 317Mi gekostet, dazu kommt normalerweise der gleiche Betrag für Marketing dazu. E9 wird wohl in ähnlichen Dimensionen liegen. Und auch wenn Disney bei seinen Verträgen für die Filme in den USA wohl bis zu 65% der Einnahmen bekommt, bleibt da unterm Strich nicht wirklich viel übrig.

Edit: Ok, wenn man nur die USA-Einspielergebnisse vergleicht, dann ist E9 tatsächlich auf Platz 3 (bei Überhang in dieses Jahr). Nichtsdestotrotz zählt am Ende das Gesamtergebnis, und dabei hat er sich bisher halt nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert.


----------



## Holindarn (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Weltweites Box Office nähert sich der Milliardenmarke*

ich mag Star Wars (Ep. 4-6)...
aber ich bin lieber in Jumanjii gegangen als in den hoffentlich letzten Teil von diesem Mist... 

abgesehen davon ist Disney eine richtige Seuche


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Weltweites Box Office nähert sich der Milliardenmarke*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ja absolut, Produktion 500 Millionen und dann kann man noch mal so viel für Werbung und Marketing rechnen.


Wo hast du denn das her? 
So weit bekannt ist, liegen die Produktionskosten bei etwa 275 Millionen + eben Marketing.
500 Millionen alleine für die Produktion aber alle Mal nicht.


----------



## smash_It (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Weltweites Box Office nähert sich der Milliardenmarke*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> So weit bekannt ist, liegen die Produktionskosten bei etwa 275 Millionen + eben Marketing.
> 500 Millionen alleine für die Produktion aber alle Mal nicht.



Der Streifen war ursprünglich sicher in der gegend 350-400mio angesiedelt. (JJ ist sehr teuer)
Was aber mittlerweile durchgesickert ist, wurden alleine für die Reshoots 200mio verheizt.
Die 500 kommen schon hin.
Und Marketing war sicher auch jenseits der 300mio.


----------



## BojackHorseman (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Weltweites Box Office nähert sich der Milliardenmarke*

Grundrechnung ist Produktionskosten x 3, da das Studio selbst bei Knebelbustern wie Star Wars nie mehr als 33-50 Prozent an den Tickets bekommt.

Vielleicht vergessen einige User, dass durch den Kauf von Marvel und die Digiwurstung alter Disney-Klassiker Disney zirka 50 Prozent aller weltweiten Kino-Einnahmen in 2019 erzielt hat.

Eine Milliarde durch EP9 ist ein absoluter Witz. Rian Johnson, Regisseur von EP8 wird nie wieder einen Job in Hollywood bekommen, denn er hat das goldene Kalb von Hollywood geschlachtet. EP8 ist der Grund, warum kein Mensch EP9 sehen will, auch wenn sowohl Kritiker als auch Kinogeher Teil 9 als misslungen ansehen.

Sogar Episode 1 hat inflationsbereinigt mehr gebracht und hatte nicht den massiven Hype als Booster für Kinobesuche. Ohne den Mandalorianer und Baby Yoda wäre Star Wars 2020 toter als Anakins Onkel. Eigentlich erstaunlich. Disney hat sogar ein schlechteres Produkt geliefert als George Lucas und der ist als Drehbuchautor maximal auf Kindergarten-Level.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Weltweites Box Office nähert sich der Milliardenmarke*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Rian Johnson, Regisseur von EP8 wird nie wieder einen Job in Hollywood bekommen, denn er hat das goldene Kalb von Hollywood geschlachtet.



Komisch, wieso hat Johnson dann Knives Out gedreht, der von den Kritikern geliebt wird und an der Kinokasse erfolgreich ist?


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Weltweites Box Office nähert sich der Milliardenmarke*



Threshold schrieb:


> Komisch, wieso hat Johnson dann Knives Out gedreht, der von den Kritikern geliebt wird und an der Kinokasse erfolgreich ist?


Weil da kein Multimilliarden-Unterhaltungskonzern mit restriktiven, kreativen Vorgaben dahinter war.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Weltweites Box Office nähert sich der Milliardenmarke*



smash_It schrieb:


> Der Streifen war ursprünglich sicher in der gegend 350-400mio angesiedelt. (JJ ist sehr teuer)
> Was aber mittlerweile durchgesickert ist, wurden alleine für die Reshoots 200mio verheizt.
> Die 500 kommen schon hin.
> Und Marketing war sicher auch jenseits der 300mio.



350 eventu. max 400 Mio wie du sagst klingt ja noch einigermaßen realistisch aber nicht 500 Mio.
Besonders nicht für einen letzten Teil einer Trilogie. Da bisher genutzte Probs und Sets wiederverwendet werden können.

Marketing holen sie alleine schon durch das Merch von dem Film locker raus.
Glaub bisher hat disney mit Star Wars alleine über Merch mehrere Milliarden gemacht. 



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Grundrechnung ist Produktionskosten x 3, da das Studio selbst bei Knebelbustern wie Star Wars nie mehr als 33-50 Prozent an den Tickets bekommt.



Disney erhält mittlerweile wesentlich mehr. Waren es doch zuletzt bei the last Jedi bis zu 65 %.
Das Studio und der Verleih sind bei Star Wars quasi die Selben. Also Disney. Alles fließt in eine Tasche. Daher sind zusätzliche Kosten für einen Verleih den man sonst in der Regel hat nicht gegeben. 

Den geht's schon ganz gut. 
Die richtig große Kohle machen die sowieso mit den Merch und den Exklusiv Deals. ^^


----------



## oldsql.Triso (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Weltweites Box Office nähert sich der Milliardenmarke*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Eine Milliarde durch EP9 ist ein absoluter Witz. Rian Johnson, Regisseur von EP8 wird nie wieder einen Job in Hollywood bekommen, denn er hat das goldene Kalb von Hollywood geschlachtet. EP8 ist der Grund, warum kein Mensch EP9 sehen will, auch wenn sowohl Kritiker als auch Kinogeher Teil 9 als misslungen ansehen.
> 
> Sogar Episode 1 hat inflationsbereinigt mehr gebracht und hatte nicht den massiven Hype als Booster für Kinobesuche. Ohne den Mandalorianer und Baby Yoda wäre Star Wars 2020 toter als Anakins Onkel. Eigentlich erstaunlich. Disney hat sogar ein schlechteres Produkt geliefert als George Lucas und der ist als Drehbuchautor maximal auf Kindergarten-Level.



Erstens: Warum sollte er die Kuh geschlachtet haben? Es gibt halt Star Wars lange vor der Skywalker-Saga. Da ist noch so viel Material, wie ich nun mittlerweile mitbekommen habe.
Zweitens: Episode 9 war gar nicht schlecht. Klar der Film hätte irgendwie eine Stunde länger sein müssen und das Ende bzw. der Titel sind nicht ganz optimal, aber ansonsten solide. Vielleicht bin ich als nicht Hardcore-Fan nicht so anspruchsvoll.
Drittens: Was war eigentlich an Episode 8 so dermaßen schlecht? Das habe ich noch nie verstanden. Fand da Episode 7 schlimmer: "Oh ich steh nicht auf Bondage... i... need... the force... !". Ist halt alles irgendwie Geschmackssache. Ist wie Indie-Titel die immer total gehyped werden und ich nie verstehe warum.
Viertens: Warum ist Georgie ein schlechter Drehbuchautor? Dachte der ist für Episode 1 bis 6 verantworlich, Teile von 7, Indiana Jones und noch irgendwas. Liest sich doch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## freddyq41 (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Weltweites Box Office nähert sich der Milliardenmarke*

"EP8 ist der Grund, warum kein Mensch EP9 sehen will"

Bei 1,4 Milliarden Umsatz für EP8 und einer Milliarde schon nach gut 3 Wochen für EP9 kann man eigentlich nicht sagen dass irgendeinen Film der Serie kein Mensch sehen wollte.

Vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass gie Milliardengrenze seit 1993 erst 45 Filme geschafft haben. Und wenn man infationsbereinigt rechnet, muß man auch bedenken dass zur Zeit als der erste Starwarsfilm rauskam, keine Chance bestand auf DVD, Blu-ray oder Streamming zu warten. und wenn man trotzdem so rechnet dann könnte man " Eine neue Hoffnung" (Einspielergebnis 1.992 Mio.) falls man den Film schlecht reden wollte im Vergleich zu "Vom Winde verweht" (Einspielergebnis 6.756 Mio.) auch als Flop bezeichnen


"Der Film wurde von Kritikern gemischt bis positiv bewertet. Die Reaktionen der Zuschauer fielen überwiegend positiv aus.  Beim Filmkritik-Aggregator Rotten Tomatoes entfielen auf den Film von 461 Kritiken 246 positive und 215 negative, die den Film insgesamt mit 6,2 von 10 bewerteten. Bei knapp 90.000 Bewertungen wurde der Film hingegen von den Zuschauern mit 8,6 von 10 deutlich positiver aufgenommen.

Eine ebenso positive Zuschauerbewertung erzielte der Film bei etwa 220.000 Bewertungen auf der Filmdatenbank IMDb (6,9 von 10)"

Also bitte keine Falschmeldungen wie diese "wenn sowohl Kritiker als auch Kinogeher Teil 9 als misslungen ansehen"

Sie können jederzeit schreiben dass IHNEN der Film nicht gefällt, aber bitte nicht IHRE Meinung als allgemeingültig darstellen.

Ich fand den Film übrigens in weiten Teilen gelungen, mit einem guten Schluß.


----------

